# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Hemoroidy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Mam pytanie dotyczące narośli na odbycie. 
W trakcie ciąży pojawiły się niebolące bąble. W trakcie dowiedziałam się, że tak się zdaża - przerost anodermy, czy jakoś tak. Problem zbagatelizowałam na dośc długi czas, ponieważ nie czułam dyskomfortu, bólu i nie powiększało się to. Od jakiegoś czasu narośle powiększyły się niemal dookoła odbytu. Nie są nabrzmiałe, ani bolące. Raczej miękkie.
Jednak wczoraj pojawiła mi się jedna boląca okropnie gula. Od wczorak może troche mniej boli. Zakupiłam Procto Hemolan. Rano myślałam, że już mi mija. Nie bolało, a bąbel był mniejszy. Jednak kiedy trochę pochodziłam bąbel powiększył się znów i bardziej boli. 
Zmniejsza się/chowa się do środka po wypróżnieniu. Jednak wkrótce po tym znów pojawia się.
Do kogo się z tym udać? Do internisty, czy specjalisty-proktologa?
Nigdy nie miałąm krwawień z odbytu, nigdy też nie miałam długotrwałych zaparć. 
Teraz akurat złożyło się tak, że przez tydzień stosowałam dietę białkową, która trochę mnie "zapchała".

Bardzo proszę o poradę!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Karaoke

Chorobami odbytu zajmuje się proktolog, potrzebne będzie skierowanie. Do czasu wizyty stosuj czopki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Strasznie się stresuje. 
Czy to jednak może być choroba hemoroidalna? Ze strony mojej mamy praktycznie wszystkie kobiety mają żylaki na nogach, moja mama ma problemy z hemoroidami często. Wiem, że może to być dziedziczne. 
Zastanawia mnie jednak ta narośl. Do tej pory nic nie bolało. 
Co to może być? Boję się że niesłusznie zbagatelizowałam problem i narośle, to mógłbyć efekt jakiegoś guza, a teraz to wychodzi. 
Czy te narośle od ciąży faktycznie mogły być czymś niegroźnym, a teraz poprostu doszły hemoroidy?

----------


## Karaoke

Nie no nie ma co się tak stresować - najlepiej pokazać się specjaliście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz próbowałam tego bąbla wepchnąć do środka i mniej boli, ale niestety zaraz wychodzi znów. Jak trochę posiedze, to jakby się chował, jak postoję, pochodzę wyłazi i boli. W zasadzie nawet nie boli jak siedzę, bardziej kiedy chodzę. 

Wiem, że nie należy panikować za wczasu, ale ja już tak mam. Kiedyś lekarz zdiagnozował u mnie toxoplazmoze, jako ziarnicę złośliwą. Nim dowiedziałam się co tak naprawdę mi dolega minęło ok. 2 miesiące. 
Nie bardzo mnie stać na prywatną wizytę, dlatego muszę pójść po skierowanie. 
Chciałabym poprostu dowiedzieć się o możliwościach przed wizytą, bo jak się jego nasłucham ponownie, to wyjdę siwa. 
Aczkolwiek już bez tego teraz się stresuję. 
Miałam robione jakiś czas temu próby wątrobowe i usg jamy brzusznej. Wyszło ok. To było już kiedy narośle miałam ok. roku. Czy to może być jakimś budującym znakiem?

----------


## Karaoke

Nikt z nas nie ma wglądu do Twojej kartoteki zdrowia więc trudno ostatecznie wyrokować. Ja bym do czasu tej wizyty zastosowała te czopki, choć moim zdaniem najlepsze są Procto-Glyvenol ale i najdroższe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Dziękuję za wszelkie odpowiedzi.
Wczoraj tuż przed zamnknięciem przychodni pojechałam do internisty. Bałam się, że nie minie mi i w pracy nie wytrzymam. Chcialam od razu do proktologa, ale wolna wizyta dopiero za tydzien, w godzinach w zasadzie juz mojej pracy.
Internista wsadzil palucha, pomacał i powiedział, że hemoroidy. Powiedział, że nie robiło się to dzień lub dwa, ale napewno dłużej. 
Dostałam czopki Posterisan H. Wczoraj od razu było lepiej od aplikacji. Dziś już nie boli, ale bąble jeszcze delikatne są.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Karaoke

Koniecznie musisz pomyśleć o diecie bogatej w błonnik, jadaj zupy, warzywa pod różną postacią, pieczywo wieloziarniste - wszystko po to żeby nie dopuścić do problemów z wypróżnianiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu odczuwałem podobne dolegliwości. Dopytałem się lekarza o to co moze to być i lekarz odpowiediał mi ,ze byc może są to właśnie hemoroidy. Na szczęście okazało się, ze nie były to hemoroidy ale zwykłe zaparcia. Zastanawiam sie jednak teraz czy są jakieś sposoby aby zapobiegać powstawaniu hemoroidów ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O jakim konkretnie piszesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Procto vitale na przykład. Zawiera w składzie te zioła o których tutaj napisałem. Całkiem niezłe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A sam brałeś,ze się tak zapytam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przez jakis czas tak. Czułem pewien dyskomfort  Nie były to jakieś duże hemoroidy ale dało się coś wyczuć ( pracowałem przez jakis czas jak kierowca a jak wiadomo jest to częsta przypadłość u kierowców niestety....). Byłem u rodzinnej to mi zaleciła właśnie takie rzczy o których tutaj napisałem, te zioła. Trochę sobie jeszcze doczytałem sam i na szczęście wszystko się cofnęlo.

----------


## Magnetoplag

W przypadku hemoroidów stosować można Magnetoplag, który łączy w sobie miejscowe działanie pola magnetycznego i ucisku. Obie te metody powodują:
- przyspieszenie gojenia i regenerację tkanek
- poprawę przepływu krwi w naczyniach
- redukcję procesów zapalnych
- poprawę funkcjonowania aparatu zwieraczowego odbytu.

----------


## AnnaDor

A jakie sa najlepsze metody leczenia, na co się zdecydowaliście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W moim przypadku była to metoda Barrona i mogę powiedzieć, że jest bardzo skuteczna, tyle że zwykle potrzeba 2-3 zabiegów do pełnego sukcesu. Ja szybko po tym wróciłam do formy. Zabieg miałam wykonywany w Katowicach w MEKMED na Panewnickiej i z wyboru przychodni jestem zadowolona, zabieg dobrze wykonali.

----------


## koczi

ok, dieta jest ważna, ale bez wizyty u specjalisty nie będzie można mówić o postępach. Tutaj potrzebny jest dobry proktolog ranking.abczdrowie.pl Na pewno da ci receptę na leki, które pozwolą pozbyć się uciążliwego problemu. Lepiej nie bagatelizować sprawy i jak najszybciej się wyleczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno pojawia się ten poblem w czasie ciąży... Wybierz się do Euro-Kliniki. Dowiesz się co to za problem i czy da się go bez trudu wyleczyć. jesli to hemoroidy to jest np. laserowa opcja wyleczenia ich. Ja mialam usuwane laserowo, ale w ciąży wtedy nie byłam. Także wizyta u dobrego specjalisty to podstawa i pierwszy krok, ktory musisz wykonac.

----------


## Jaśkapa

Świetny proktolog przyjmuje w ośrodku ProctoMed. Polecam ten gabinet, uzyskałem tam skuteczną pomoc.

----------

